# Anlagenkennzeichen, Ortskennzeichen - Funktionsgruppen und/oder Einbauorte



## Markus (30 Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind uns grad mächtig am Kopfzerbrechen was den Aufbau von Schaltlänen betrifft...

Bisher handhaben wir das so wie es vermutlich die meisten machen:
Anlagenkennzeichen = Kürzel der Anlage (z.B. =HP1 für die erste Heisspresse)

Ortskennziechen für den Einbauort des Gerätes bzw. den Namen des Schrankes woher es versorgt wird (z.B. +ES1 für den ersten Erweiterungsschrank)

Dann ein Seitenbezogenes BMK ala 20A1

heist dann komplett:
=HP1+ES1-20A1


soweit so gut, ich will aber Funktionsgruppen haben um modularer und flexibler arbeiten zu können.

Was ist einer Funktionsgruppe?

Beispiel Fördertechnik:
Rollenbahn: Antrieb und Sensoren bilden eine FG
Heber/Winkelübergabe: mehrere Antriebe, ventile und Sensoren bilden eine FG

Beispiel Verfahrenstechnik:
Pumpe: Motor, Durchflussmesser, Ventile, Temeratur- und Drucksensoren bilden eine FG

Alle teile einer FG sollen im Plan in aufeinander folgeden seite zu finden sein.
Das ganze soll sich später bis in die software durchziehen, so dass alles von einer FG in einer FC aufgerufen wird.

Bisher sind zb alle drucksensoren und alle pumpen für sich auf aufeiander folgenden seiten...
der vorteil dabei: über: =CB1+HS1-10A1 ist sofort der einbauort eines gerätes ersichtlich.



meine idee war es eben zukünftig folgende bezeichnung zu verwenden:
(+P1) ist jetzt der FG-name der FG von Pumpe-1)
=CB1+P1-10A1 (FU)
=CB1+P1-10M1 (motor)
=CB1+P1-12B1 (sensor)

das problem ist nun aber der einbauort.
der plan sagt mir nicht mehr in welchem schrank mein 10A1 verbaut ist bzw. lässt auf einen dezentralen FU schliessen,
das selbe gilt für den sensor der vermutlich in einem BG angeschlossen ist.


Lösungsvorschlag-1
=CB1++P1+HS1-10A1 (FU)
=CB1++P1+HS-10M1 (motor)
=CB1++P1+BG1-12B1 (sensor)

das gefällt mir nicht, die arme sau die dann schilder machen muss, die dreht durch.
zuma es völlig sinnloser balast wäre den einbauort auf ein schild zu schreiben.
wenn ich das schild lese steh ich nämlich direkt am einbauort.

Lösungsvorschlag-2
=CB1+P1-10A1 (FU)
=CB1+P1-10M1 (motor)
=CB1+P1-12B1 (sensor)

es bleibt dabei, und nur im plan - nur da ist es von belang - wird der einbauort neben jedes gerät geschrieben.
z.b. EBO: HS1
allderdings ist das wiederum ein erheblicher aufwand beim zeichnen...


Lösungsvorschlag-3
Das Anlagenkennzeichen wird als Funktiosgruppenkennzeichen verwendet
=P1+HS1-10A1

finde ich auch nicht so gut, weil ich nun nicht mehr weiß zu welcher Anlage der sensor gehört...




wie macht ihr das?


----------



## volker (30 Juli 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> Lösungsvorschlag-1
> =CB1++P1+HS1-10A1 (FU)
> =CB1++P1+HS-10M1 (motor)
> =CB1++P1+BG1-12B1 (sensor)


ich weiss nicht mit welchem system du zeichnest. ich kann hier nur was zu esplan sagen.
ausserdem arbeite ich nicht mit funktionsgruppen.

im prinzip wäre obiger vorschlag der einzige der alle infos enthält
aber das passt irgrendwie nicht zu der gängigen anlage/ort/bmk kennzeichnung überein

gehen würde z.b.
=CB1+HS1/P1-10A1 (FU)
der nachteil wäre, dass in der zeichnung jeder fg ein anderer ort zugewiesen würde, was ja nicht den tatsachen entspricht.



> das gefällt mir nicht, die arme sau die dann schilder machen muss, die dreht durch.
> zuma es völlig sinnloser balast wäre den einbauort auf ein schild zu schreiben.
> wenn ich das schild lese steh ich nämlich direkt am einbauort.


schreibt bei euch jemand die dinger von hand?
ist doch sch..egal wieviel zeichen auf dem schild sind, hauptsache sie passen drauf. bmk exportieren, drucken, fertig.

für sinnlosen ballst halte ich das nicht.
ich stehe irgendwo und lese das schild am sensor. 5m links und rechts von mir ist ein anschlussort. da finde ich es schon hilfreich wenn der +ort auf dem schild steht.


----------



## Markus (30 Juli 2009)

volker schrieb:


> schreibt bei euch jemand die dinger von hand?
> ist doch sch..egal wieviel zeichen auf dem schild sind, hauptsache sie passen drauf. bmk exportieren, drucken, fertig.
> 
> für sinnlosen ballst halte ich das nicht.
> ich stehe irgendwo und lese das schild am sensor. 5m links und rechts von mir ist ein anschlussort. da finde ich es schon hilfreich wenn der +ort auf dem schild steht.


 
gut da hast du recht...
sie werden nicht von hand geschrieben.
das problem sehe ich eigentlich nur bei dem platz, und das da dann wieder kompromisse mit der schriftgröße gemacht werden müssen.

wobei ich mich diesbezüglich von meinen kollegen überzeugen lassen habe.
ihre argumentation war recht einfach: dann kaufen wir halt größre schilder nananana... 


ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das funktionsgruppen derart unbeliebt sind, ist meiner meinung nach für alle eine super sache...
- der analgenbauer kann modularer arbeiten
- die sache mit reserveseiten bzw. den seitenboezogenen nummerierungen wird mit fg´s einfach handelbar
- das servicepersonal hat im störungsfall alle komponenten einer fg schnell einsehbar auf aufeinander folgenden seiten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Juli 2009)

Wir arbeiten mit Funktionsgruppen und das hat sich bei
uns bewährt. Wir hängen noch den Ort daran und jeder
findet sich zurecht.

als Beispiel

```
004-K71M 
+M

004-S71
+S
```


----------



## Markus (30 Juli 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten mit Funktionsgruppen und das hat sich bei
> uns bewährt. Wir hängen noch den Ort daran und jeder
> findet sich zurecht.
> 
> ...


 

ich kapiers nicht...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Juli 2009)

004 ist die Funktionsgruppe, die steht bei uns für den Transport.
Alle Bauteile aus dieser Baugruppe werden dann nur noch nach dem
BMK und Ort unterschieden. Im SPS Programm findest du dann auch
alles unter 004 wieder.


----------



## Markus (30 Juli 2009)

ok, das entspricht dem lösungsvorschlag-3, der aber den anchtiel hat dass du kein anlagenkennzeichen mit drin hast, oder?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Juli 2009)

Anlagenkenzeichen kommt auch vor aber nur bei richtig großen Maschinenstrassen, die ganze Hallen füllen.
Häufig ist es bei uns so das die Maschinenstrassen (also jetzt bei uns)
aus komponenten von unterschiedlichen Maschinenherstellern zu einer
großen Anlage zusammengestellt wird, jeder bringt dann für sein Teilstück
auch seinen eigenen Schrank mit. So betrachten wir meistens auch
nur immer eine Maschine.


----------



## Markus (30 Juli 2009)

klar, aber bei anlagen ist es ja häufig so das sensoren oder aktoren von eienr maschine im räumlichen bereich einer anderen maschine montiert sind.

beispiele
eine vordruckpumpe die aus einem tank ansaugt und ihre weit vom tanklager entfernte maschine mit medium versorgt.

oder nur ein druckschalter der den vordruck berwacht.

oder ein barcodescanner der den typ des nächsten produktes einliest

oder einfach ein sensort der am auslauf einer maschine ein neues werkstück erkennt und seine maschine startet


in all den fälle wäre es wichtig ein analgenkannzeichen zu haben.

also unserer bisheriger ansatz wäre eben:

=Anlagenkennzeichen++Funktionsgruppe+Einbauort-Betriebsmittelkennzeichen

wie sieht der schlüssel mit analgenkennzeichen bei euch aus?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (30 Juli 2009)

Also was ich bis jetzt mal gesehen habe aber noch nicht selber in Eplan gemacht, ist die Funktionsgruppe an die Anlage über einen Punkt anzuhängen:
Z.B.:
=HG01.MES001+F01-B01

für eine Messung zu dieser Gruppe, oder

=HG01.HL001+F01-K01

für ein Rührwerk.
Ich weiß aber nicht ob Eplan dieses Schema in irgedeiner Weise unterstützt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Juli 2009)

dafür gibt es ja die Ortskenzeichnung
+S Schaltschrank
die dann aber eindeutig, wenn jetzt ein
Sensor in einer anderen Anlagenteil 
sitzt bekommt er im Schaltplan die
Ortskennzeichnung z.B. aus dem 
Maschinenaufstellplan, das sind dann
oft irgendwelche Positions Nr.


----------



## Markus (30 Juli 2009)

@thomas
in deinem beispiel ist im BMK auch keine seitenzhal mehr drin.
ist das absicht weil das jeweilige gerät in einer funktionsgruppe die ja idr. wenige seiten hat leicht zu finden ist?


----------



## Markus (30 Juli 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> dafür gibt es ja die Ortskenzeichnung
> +S Schaltschrank
> die dann aber eindeutig, wenn jetzt ein
> Sensor in einer anderen Anlagenteil
> ...


 
kannst du mal ein beispiel geben wie die einen sensor beschriftest der in einem anderen anlagenteil sitzt?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Juli 2009)

Wie gesagt haben wir bei großen Anlagen einen Aufstellplan,
in diesen Aufstellplan bekommt jeder Anlagenteil eine Positions Nr.
bei einen Sensor aus unseren oberen Bauteil könnte das so aussehen

004-B20
+12

Es natürlich von vorteil den Aufstellplan in seinen eigenen Schaltplan
zu intregieren, als Legende oder einfach nur als Bitmap.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (30 Juli 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> @thomas
> in deinem beispiel ist im BMK auch keine seitenzhal mehr drin.
> ist das absicht weil das jeweilige gerät in einer funktionsgruppe die ja idr. wenige seiten hat leicht zu finden ist?



Wie gesagt, ich habe das auch nur gesehen, bzw. die Programmierung so einer Anlage gemacht. Wenns einem gefällt kann man ja die Seitenzahl vor das BMK schreiben.
Das verwendete System sollte aber auf einem Deckblatt erläutert werden, vor allem welche Kürzel welche Funktionsgruppen kennzeichnen.

Etwas suchen/blättern muss man bei diesem Schema ja immer.
Zur Fehlersuche bei kleinen Anlagen ist das Schema stumpf nach Seitennummer/Betriebsmittel sowieso unschlagbar, bei Erweiterungen dafür weniger.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Juli 2009)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Also was ich bis jetzt mal gesehen habe aber noch nicht selber in Eplan gemacht, ist die Funktionsgruppe an die Anlage über einen Punkt anzuhängen:
> Z.B.:
> =HG01.MES001+F01-B01
> 
> ...



das mit dem Punkt ist doch Norm
=Anlage
.Funktion
-BMK
+Ort

die einzelnen kennzeichen wie "." oder "=" kann
auch weggelassen werden.


----------



## PeterEF (31 Juli 2009)

Warum was Neues erfinden, die passende Norm ist seit etlichen Jahren DIN EN 61346 und auch wenn man die Software dieses Herstellers nicht verwendet gibt es hier einen guten Überblich zu Referenzkennzeichen:

http://dao-iao.com/fichiers/ELCAD/Normes_ 61346.ppt


----------



## Neurorancer (8 September 2020)

Bin gerade auch am Überlegen, wie ich meine Schaltpläne flexibel gestalten kann.

Ich habe mir folgendes anhand eines Beispieles überlegt:

Angenommen ich hebe ein Schaltschrank, zwei Stanzen und ein Bedienpult.

Dann würde ich es folgendermaßen kennzeichenen:

Anlage:
=SS für Schaltschrank
=SZ1 für Stanze 1
=SZ2 für Stanze 2
=BP für Biedienpult

Ort wäre dann auf die Funktion bezogen (Ist ja schließlich örtlich zusammengefasst platziert )
+ Einspeisung
+ Potentialverteilung
+ Umrichter
+ SPS

Betriebsmittel
-Seite/Art/Zählnummer


Dann kann man sich schnell zurechtfinden.


----------



## Licht9885 (26 September 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich persönlich bevorzuge folgendes system bei unseren Anlagen zwar leider nicht konsequent durchgeführt aber trotzdem gut,

=ST115  := Anlagenbezeichnung (Stanze 115)
. FG1.     := Fördergruppe1 ( Ist nur Zufall das FG)
.SS1       := Steuerschrank 1
- 12A100 := Frequenzumrichter (auf Seite 12 des Schaltplans.)

Sieht in der Praxis dann so aus:

=ST115.FG1.SS1-12A100

Bei Geräten die nicht im Schaltschrank sondern im Feld Montiert werden schreibt unser EPlaner immer ein Ext. Dahinter, z.b

=ST115.FG1.SS1-16K266Ext.

Somit wissen unsere instandhaltungstechniker das sie das Gerät im Feld zu finden ist und nur Kabelmäßig aus dem Schrank kommt. Das Gerät 16K266Ext. Ist in diesem Fall eine sensorsammelbox mit EtherCAT anbindung.

Der Hintergedanke ist das man anhand der BMK schnell zu dem richtigen Schaltschrank kommt! Und nicht erst alle schränke durchsuchen muss.


----------

